
Gathering weak npm credentials - steve_taylor
https://github.com/ChALkeR/notes/blob/master/Gathering-weak-npm-credentials.md
======
dennisb
Thanks, amazing. The entire ecosystem is basically broken. May take a look at
other ecosystems like NuGet, etc.?

